# malediction question?



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I just finished listening to the mp3 and I am confused about Cyper.......is he loyal?

Doc


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I assume you're talking about the "Fallen" Angel Cypher?

He is a bit of an Enigma, no one truly knows what he is doing, but it is rumoured that he is heading towards Terra with the Lion Blade so that he may redeem himself in the eyes of The Emperor.

Or at least something along those lines, I assume that somebody can correct me.

I think that he is either Loyal but the Dark Angels think that he is Fallen since he has what we think is the Lion Blade and he is trying to prove that he is still loyal to the Emperor. Or perhaps he was a Fallen but realised his mistake and wishes to redeem.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Or he is headed to Terra to kill the Emperor.....

He's a complete mystery though his actions are seemingly helping the imperium in the longer term


----------



## TyphoidLmJ (May 20, 2012)

*Cypher*

Or Cypher and the Fallen are the remnants of the loyal Dark Angels, and the "loyal" ones are the traitors. He is heading towards Terra with the Lion sword to prove it somehow?? 

That would mean that they have Lion El'Johnson locked up inside the Rock, not Luthor, or that it really is Luthor, but Lion El'Johnson was the one who really turned traitor. 

Wait. What? 

That might have been in the 2nd Edition Codex, where the whole last page was about Cyper and the fallen.


----------

